# CDC Launches CFS "Get Informed, Get Diagnosed, Get Help" Awareness Campaign



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Date: Thu, 26 Oct 2006 11:42:02 -0700Subject: NOT: CDC Launches Chronic Fatigue Syndrome 'Get Informed. Get Diagnosed. Get Help' Awareness CampaignCDC Launches Chronic Fatigue Syndrome 'Get Informed. Get Diagnosed. Get Help' Awareness Campaign10/25/2006 9:27:00 AM------------------------------------------------------------------------News Advisory:Who: Julie Gerberding, director of the Centers for Disease Control andPrevention (CDC); Anthony Komaroff, MD, Harvard Medical School; NancyKlimas, MD, practicing physician and representatives from the ChronicFatigue and Immune Dysfunction Syndrome Association of America.What: The CDC will be launching a new national public awareness andeducation campaign for chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS).Why: Of the Americans with CFS, only 20 percent have been diagnosed. The CDCconsiders CFS to be a major public health concern and has committed toresearch that will lead to earlier diagnosis and better treatment of theillness.Where: The Holeman Lounge, The National Press Club, 529 14th St., NW,Washington, D.C. 20045Those wishing to participate by phone may call 888- 343- 2169When: Nov. 3, 10 to 11 a.m.-----About the CDC: The CDC is one of the 13 major operating components of theDepartment of Health and Human Services (HHS), which is the principal agencyin the United States government for protecting the health and safety of allAmericans and for providing essential human services, especially for thosepeople who are least able to help themselves.http://www.usnewswire.com/ (search for "chronic fatigue syndrome", latest entry)2006 U.S. Newswire 202-347-2770Printer Friendly FormatCopyright 2006 PR Newswire Association LLC.All rights reserved. A United Business Media Company


----------

